#  > The FaaDoO Engineer's Lounge >  > FaaDoOEngineers.com Court Room! >  >  Infraction for jasperstyledeyes: Spamming

## FaaDoO-Engineer

User: jasperstyledeyes
Infraction: Spamming
Points: 5

Administrative Note:


> Spamming Not allowed



Message to User:


> Hope you got the point!








  Similar Threads: Infraction for faadopriya: Spamming Infraction for rajesh272: Not Following Rules Infraction for koolranjit: Useless Post - Spamming Infraction for chatur: SPAM Infraction for prajjwol: Not posting in right section

----------

